# Geht sowas mit einer Exilim Z-500



## z500 (5. März 2006)

Hi Forum, bin neu hier, und habe mir erst vor paar tagen eine Casio Exilim Z500 gekauft.
Bin soweit sehr zufrieden damit, man kann gute Partyfotos machen usw.

Ich wollte wissen, ob ich damit auch sowas machen kann:
http://www.tutorials.de/forum/fotografie/236466-krabbelkaefer.html

evtl hat jemand erfahrung mit dieser Kamera.

Also ich wuerde auch gerne sehr Nahe bilder machen, die auf kurze Entfernungen Tiefenschärfe haben.
Ich habe ewig mit den BestShot einstellungen rumgespielt, und habe nur mässige Ergebnisse erzielt.

Gruss


----------



## Leugim (6. März 2006)

Für das Foto wurde ein Umkehradapter verwendet.. Ähnliche Ergebnisse erzielt man auch mit einem (teurerem) Makro-Objektiv. Da deine Kamera ja nicht die Möglichkeit hat, Objektive auszuwechseln, wird es schwer werden, eine ähnliche aufnahme hinzukriegen.. 
Sollte deine Kamera nen Makromodus haben, wäre es eventuell möglich.. Es soll auch für ein paar Kompaktdigitalkameras spezielle adapter geben... Wie das nun bei deinem Modell ist, kann ich nicht beantworten ... 

Hoffe mal das hilft.


----------



## z500 (7. März 2006)

Ja sie hat einen Makromodus.

Mal testen.

Danke für die Antwort


----------

